# my period, sensitive breasts and PAINFUL nursing....HELP!!!



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm pretty committed to extended breastfeeding, but we recently came to a bump in the road. DS is 1yr and my period just came back. So the problem is this: My breast and more particularly my nipples are INCREDIBLY sensitive during my period. Nursing is very painful. I swear his suck got stronger over night. I feel like such a baby and i know its only for a week. I REALLY want to EB but i'm afraid i can't do it if it hurts this bad every cycle. Anyone else with this situation????


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

First a







BEEN THERE girlfriend!!!

I totally hear you. AF didn't return for me until 23 months pp!When it did *OMGoodness* I thought the same thing









I was sore for about 1 month before af and about 2 or 3 cycles later.I think it's just the rush of returning hormones and our bodies trying to get back to normal.

I never was a person who got sore breasts during af at all before so it was definately strange to me.That could be a factor for you though if you tended to have that before I would imagine.

If I'm right you should be fine in a few cycles as I was.I'm pain and discomfort free now and back to smooth sailing!







I'm only speaking from my experience so I'm hoping my story is a pretty typical one.Hang in there mama!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

YES!! My first two cycles were totally excruciating, with blistered, cracked nipples. This month seems to be going much better, and I've done three things differently. One was to treat what I think was an underlying thrush getting revved up by hormonal changes. The second was to begin consistently taking evening primrose oil. The third was to begin taking a calcium supplement. So far there's a huge difference. Hope this helps! If your nipples begin to crack, get a prescription for All Purpose Nipple Ointment, which will help tremendously.


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

Kristi and Rachel

Thank you so much! You don't know what a relief it was to find out that it won't hurt like this every time i get my cycle!!

I totally agree that yeast may be a factor. we have been battling yeast since he was born. i tested positive for strep b and they gave me iv antibiotics during labor. so that wiped out all the good bacteria in both of us. the inside of his mouth was coated white when he was 1 month old.

i noticed the other day that he has a yeast-looking ring around his mouth (a binky line).

so i guess it's back on probiotics for both of us!!

thanks for the encouragement!! i plan on breastfeeding this one for as long as possible (he's probably my last)!!!


----------



## Viv Buentiempo (Jul 29, 2003)

I brought this question up at a La Leche League meeting and everyone there had been there with the menstral cycle discomfort. However, the moms who were pregnant and nursing an older toddler/child said nursing through, I think, the first trimester of a pregnancy was really bad. I don't even want to imagine.


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Viv Buentiempo_
*I brought this question up at a La Leche League meeting and everyone there had been there with the menstral cycle discomfort. However, the moms who were pregnant and nursing an older toddler/child said nursing through, I think, the first trimester of a pregnancy was really bad. I don't even want to imagine.*
I hadn't even thought of that....wow! i'm glad that' not me! that would be much worse!!!

i noticed your tag says Lake Hughes....is that Lake hughes in southern california??

i grew up out there!


----------



## thistle (Aug 10, 2002)

I had this same thing for 3 months after AF returned, from ovulation until my period. Sometimes the pain was so bad it would actually make me nauseous. After 3 months it went away.

thistle


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

BTDT. Hang in there, it does get better.

AF returned for me a mere 9 months after DS was born. *sigh* I didn't have period discomfort, but rather ovulation discomfort... my nipples were so sore and like you said, it seemed like his sucking ability strengthed overnight. ACK!

Within a few months of AF returning, the pain eased and nursing was no longer such a chore during those few days each mid-cycle.


----------



## angie6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Well my period just started again in December and my twins were 2 years and 4 months old and yes my breasts also kill me when I am cycling and still do. We are going through gradual weaning now and I think I would rather go through the short week of pai then what I am going through trying to wean these two!
Also I was nursing a toddler when I became pregnant with the twins and OH MY GOD WAS THAT PAINFUL #!* !!! I finally had to stop nursing him because I just couldn't take it, plus it made me even more sick to my stomach then I already was with the pregnancy.
Good luck!


----------



## Viv Buentiempo (Jul 29, 2003)

hnybee, yes it is in sothern CA. We moved out here a little over a year ago and we love it.


----------

